# Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's annual fall ride 9/23/12 ~ Be there!!



## Nickinator (Sep 13, 2012)

Boom Island, Mpls ~ 1:00 pm

Trophy for Best Bike!

See ya there!!
Darcie and Nick


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 20, 2012)

Bump  Bump


----------

